# How do you get your knives razor sharp?



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I've never been pleased with my knive's edges, and lately I've gotten interested in make some file knives. Does anyone use sand paper for sharpening? I've done some internet research and have been trying to sharpen knives through a progression of automotive grade sand paper: 220, 400, 1000, 1500, and then an old leather belt for stropping. Unfortunately, I'm still unsatisfied.

I saw the threads on the hand held belt sander and the wheels for the bench grinder. Both are very intriguing, but I'd really like to accomplish this with the stuff I currently have in my garage.

Thanks.
Due


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't help you on the sharpener items in your garage. That said, I have tried just about every sharpening tool made (Stones, hones, strops, steels, carbide, Lansky, ceramics, etc.) and have never been able to produce a *razor sharp* edge on my knives. Then last winter I watched a demo at a local sporting goods store with this Chef's Choice Edgemaker 120 diamond sharpener. The guy put an edge on my Bucklite that has held up super sharp for months of use. 
I bought a used one on ebay for $50.00 and I have been putting super sharp edges on ever kind of knife we own.
http://www.hsn.com/products/chefs-c...ferralID=d6a9fd6b-d87c-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

DFJISH said:


> I can't help you on the sharpener items in your garage. That said, I have tried just about every sharpening tool made (Stones, hones, strops, steels, carbide, Lansky, ceramics, etc.) and have never been able to produce a *razor sharp* edge on my knives. Then last winter I watched a demo at a local sporting goods store with this Chef's Choice Edgemaker 120 diamond sharpener. The guy put an edge on my Bucklite that has held up super sharp for months of use.
> I bought a used one on ebay for $50.00 and I have been putting super sharp edges on ever kind of knife we own.
> http://www.hsn.com/products/chefs-c...ferralID=d6a9fd6b-d87c-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc


I also saw a demo and bought one that same day. Excellent sharpener!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I have spent the last week trying everything in my possession to get the knives really sharp. The best results I've achieved have come from the bottom edge of a coffee mug, followed by stropping with an old leather belt. 

I gotta be doing something wrong.:lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Due51 said:


> .....I gotta be doing something wrong.:lol:


 :16suspect which side the blade are you trying to put an edge on? :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

The part you hold on to. Duh. 


Burksee said:


> :16suspect which side the blade are you trying to put an edge on? :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

First... what type of metal? This makes a HUGE difference. Many stainless are just soft....


But you need to set the "hone" of the edge. This us usually done with a low grit to get the right angle. ( a less angle than the edge will be) On a blade that isnt too bad out of shape, a few strokes can do it. But if the blade is in bad shape, sometimes it takes some work and a carefull eye.

After you have a hone, you work the edge. The edge will be at an angle that is more than the hone. Other wise you are working the bulk o the blade with light stones.... 

Keeping the same angle and pressure every stroke, slide the blade as if you where shaving the stone from hilt to tip. Doing the same amount of strokes on both sides. Work trough a few stones till you get to your 1500. (you may want a higher grit). when you are on your last stone, do a few strokes with normal pressure, then let up on the pressure for the final strokes. 

For knives, (unless a specialty knife) stropping isnt needed. In the case where the knife is to be used for heavy work, it may actually cause it to go dull faster by breaking or laying over the fin.


----------



## slowjeep (Jan 29, 2012)

DFJISH said:


> I can't help you on the sharpener items in your garage. That said, I have tried just about every sharpening tool made (Stones, hones, strops, steels, carbide, Lansky, ceramics, etc.) and have never been able to produce a *razor sharp* edge on my knives. Then last winter I watched a demo at a local sporting goods store with this Chef's Choice Edgemaker 120 diamond sharpener. The guy put an edge on my Bucklite that has held up super sharp for months of use.
> I bought a used one on ebay for $50.00 and I have been putting super sharp edges on ever kind of knife we own.
> http://www.hsn.com/products/chefs-c...ferralID=d6a9fd6b-d87c-11e2-9dea-001b2166becc


A few years ago I bought the Chef's Choice EdgeSelect120 and its been the best sharpener I have ever owned. Its simple to use, puts a great edge on knives, and its pretty fast.

I have a friend that is a bit eccentric when it comes to sharpening his knife. He has actually sent his knife back to Benchmade for them to sharpen it. He approves of the edge my EdgeSelect120 put on his knife.


----------



## Bullspit (Jun 24, 2013)

Due51 said:


> I've never been pleased with my knive's edges, and lately I've gotten interested in make some file knives. Does anyone use sand paper for sharpening? I've done some internet research and have been trying to sharpen knives through a progression of automotive grade sand paper: 220, 400, 1000, 1500, and then an old leather belt for stropping. Unfortunately, I'm still unsatisfied.
> 
> I saw the threads on the hand held belt sander and the wheels for the bench grinder. Both are very intriguing, but I'd really like to accomplish this with the stuff I currently have in my garage.
> 
> ...


I used to do the bevel sharpening method, but in the last few years I have moved to convex edges and use a compound laden leather hone to keep them razor sharp.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

I use a diamond rod to sharpen then i strop it, only way to remove the microscopic burrs at the edge is to strop it with leather (you can use the inside of your belt)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dogfish17 (May 18, 2012)

I use a lanskys knife sharpening kit I bought from basspro years ago. It gets my buck knife that is stainless and hard to sharpen razor sharp. It cost 25$.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

I use a lansky as well. They get sharp but not razer sharp.

One day I am going to try testing out what the guy in this link did....

http://seattletimes.com/html/pacificnw/2010033646_pacificptaste11.html


----------



## dogfish17 (May 18, 2012)

Well I have to disagree and tell you that you must not spend enough time sharpening. Every time I do my knives I don't stop till they shave the hair in my forearm, razor sharp.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Not saying that you're doing it , but most guys I've taught to sharpen a knife have all did the same thing.....
They were putting too much pressure on the knife when finishing the edge.
VERY (almost none) LIGHT pressure when finishing the edge. Too much pressure and you just fold the edge over. Let the stone do the work.
It takes practice , but you'll be "shaving" before too long.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

I use an Edge Pro which some consider "cheating"...

My kitchen knives all shave hair and cut air newspaper cleanly..

One trick i learned from them was to color the edge with magic marker in order to get the angle right. That way you can see where the stone is hitting the knife..

I use a ceramic honing rod to finish. Lightly...

Stropping works too when finishing if you are really getting after it..

Lots of info online. Too much really.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

I used to freehand on progressively finer stones. Results were hit and miss becuase i had trouble keeping the angle consistent. I bought a Lansky and a Spyderco Sharpmaker and both allowed different angles depending on the type of knife i was sharpening. Results were good until i started stropping. Now i cant help but get hair popping sharp every time. Getting that burr off makes the difference. Hone then strop with consistent angles will deliver what you desire every time. Remember that different steels will take more effort with each step as you go up the hardness scale.

Personally i would never place one of my knives in a sharpening machine. :yikes: Those things tend to remove too much material.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Pugetsound said:


> I use a lansky as well. They get sharp but not razer sharp.
> http://seattletimes.com/html/pacificnw/2010033646_pacificptaste11.html


As someone else posted, not all metals are created equally. Some knives won't take a real sharp edge, regardless of how much you try to sharpen them. 

I have a Lansky system - the third I have bought. I wore out the first set, then "upgraded" to the diamond stones. They sucked out loud, and I quickly realized I could get a much better edge with their regular stones, so I bought another regular kit. 
I have a bunch of knives with real high-quality steel. I can put an edge on any of them which will allow you to shave hair. When my blades start to dull a bit, a quick hit with a ceramic sharpening tool I have will renew the blade - but not forever. Eventually the super-sharp edge needs to be re-established with my Lansky kit. 

"Scary-sharp" is an accurate description.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

I used a lansky as well. It gets my knives very sharp. Theyre the best ive ever used.


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

razor sharp paper wheel kit. Very sharp it about 30 seconds!! and mirror polished


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

I know this is an old thread but I'll throw my advice in.

Usually meat cutters have equipment at home that can put an edge on a knife that can cut you just by looking at it. 

I've been a meat cutter for 15+ years and I have the 3 S's for razor sharp knives...Stones, Steels and Strops. 

The stones I have are: (main one), Norton Tri-Stone System and various hard and soft Arkansas honing stones.
I also use (sometimes, depending how damaged the bevel is) a piece of carbide steel.
I have two Swiss made Forschner steels to finalize the process. 

I've sharpened knives for many friends and family members and they have been amazed at the difference between how they were before and after I sharpened them.

Captn---


----------

